# surprise platy fry now what



## Titan (Dec 4, 2006)

I was just wondering what i should feed them now that i have them. and i cant catch them and i dont have a net breeder or another tank for breeding.


10 gallon
2 male redwag platys
3 female redwag platys
4 african dwarf frog


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

For now you can take some flakes and grind them up super super fine and feed by using a toothpick.
Wet the tip of the toothpick, then dip the toothpick into the grinded flakes.
If you can find some/hatch, small live baby brineshrimp (aka seamonkeys) would do great to feed the fry.


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

crush up some flakes. There is frozen food they can eat like baby brine shrimp but if your not removing them to another tank I wouldn't suggest investing in it.

Edit: You beat me too it.:chair:


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Microworms or some live food is very necessary for stimulating the appetite IMO. Mine just didn't eat much of the powdered stuff, but after they got microworms, and later chopped blackworms, both times it really kickstarted their appetites including for the crushed flakes.


----------

